# DTV HD Channel Line Up



## dspilatro (Apr 21, 2005)

does anyone have a complete HD Channel Line Up on Directv?


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4380112


----------



## dspilatro (Apr 21, 2005)

thanks, but do you have a channel number line up? (i.e. 202 - CNN-HD, 206 ESPN-HD,...etc.)


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

Give this a try.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=97211


----------



## dspilatro (Apr 21, 2005)

okay, were getting closer. i just noticed on DTV's web page that there are now 4 new channels - BIO-HD, NICK-HD, MTV-HD, and VH1-HD. i have no idea why DTV doesn't supply a HD - only channel guide on their web page. anyway, does anyone know where these channels are located?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

Try this one...

http://www.digitalcaffeine.com/hd/

I'm not sure how current all of them are, but it's worth a shot.  Ah.. updated 12-03-07

It's a decent format.

Scooter


----------



## dspilatro (Apr 21, 2005)

excellent. thanks.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

dspilatro said:


> excellent. thanks.


My pleasure.

Scooter


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

Scooter said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> Scooter


Show off. 

Actually that's a pretty cool site.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

Yeah, it is a pretty good find. BTW, these stations need to be added to the list:

212 The Tennis Channel (stretched from what I've heard) 
610 CSTV HD

Dunno, there may be more.

Speaking of stretch-o-vision, if you hate it, there is a petition to sign so you can let the network know your feelings on the matter. http://www.petitiononline.com/sillyhd/petition.html

Scooter


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

212 tennis is stretched, ugh and so is 610.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

Here is the list as of a couple weeks ago:

Local/80/81 - CBS HD 1080i
Local/82/83 - NBC HD 1080i
Local/86/87 - ABC HD 720p
Local/88/89 - FOX HD 720p
74 - Universal HD 1080i
78 - HDNet Movies 1080i
79 - HDNet 1080i
99 - PPV HD (MPEG2) 1080i
135-138 (4) - PPV HD 1080i
145-147 (3) - PPV HD 1080i
175-179 (5) - PPV HD 1080i
202 - CNN HD 1080i
206/73 - ESPN HD 720p
209/72 - ESPN2 HD 720p
212 - NFL Network HD 1080i
215 - NHL Network HD 1080i
217 - Tennis Channel HD 
218-1 - Big Ten Network Alternate HD 720p Game-Only
219-1 - Big Ten Network Alternate HD 720p Game-Only
220 - Big Ten Network HD 720p
229-1 - HGTV HD 1080i
231-1 - Food Network HD 1080i
242 - USA Network HD 1080i
244 - SciFi Channel HD 1080i
245/75 - TNT HD 1080i
247 - TBS HD 1080i
248 - FX HD 720p
255 - MGM HD 1080i
265 - A&E HD 720p
266 - Biography Channel HD 
267 - Smithsonian HD 1080i
269 - The History Channel HD 720p
273 - Bravo HD 1080i
276 - National Geographic Channel HD 720p
278 - Discovery Channel HD 1080i
280 - TLC HD 1080i
281/76 - HD Theater (was Discovery HD Theater) 1080i
282 - Animal Planet HD 1080i
284 - The Science Channel HD 1080i
296 - Cartoon Network HD 1080i
299 - Nickelodeon HD 
325 - Spike TV HD 
327 - Country Music Television HD 
331 - MTV HD 
332 - MHD 1080i
335 - VH1 HD 
355 - CNBC HD 1080i
359 - Fox Business Channel HD 1080i
362 - The Weather Channel HD 1080i

*Premium Channels*
501/70/509 - HBO East HD 1080i
504 - HBO West HD 1080i
512 - Cinemax East HD 1080i
514 - Cinemax West HD 1080i
518 - Starz Kids & Family HD 1080i
519 - Starz Comedy HD 1080i
520 - Starz East HD 1080i
521 - Starz West HD 1080i
522 - Starz Edge HD 1080i
537/71/543 - Showtime East HD 1080i
538 - Showtime Too HD 1080i
540 - Showtime West HD 1080i
544 - The Movie Channel HD 1080i
601 - NBA TV HD 1080i
604 - Versus HD / Golf HD 1080i
607 - Speed Channel HD 720p
610 - CSTV HD 
612 - Fuel TV HD 720p

*Regional Sports Networks*
620-1 - Comcast Sports Net New England HD Game-Only RSN
621 - Madison Square Garden (MSG) HD 
622/684 - YES HD 1080i
623 - NESN HD 1080i
624 - FSN New York HD 
625/683 - SNY HD 720p/1080i
628-1 - FSN Pittsburgh HD 720p Game-Only RSN
629 - CSN Mid-Atlantic HD 1080i
630-1 - FSN South HD Game-Only RSN
631-1 - SportsSouth HD Game-Only RSN
632-1 - Sunshine Sports HD Game-Only RSN
634-1 - FSN Florida HD Game-Only RSN
635-1 - Sunshine Sports & FSN Florida Alternate HD Game-Only RSN
636 - FSN Detroit HD 720p
637-1 - FSN Ohio HD Game-Only RSN
638-1 - FSN Cincinnati HD Game-Only RSN
639-1 - FSN Houston HD Game-Only RSN
640 - CSN Chicago HD 1080i
641-1 - FSN North HD Game-Only RSN
642-1 - FSN Wisconsin HD Game-Only RSN
643 - FSN Southwest HD 720p
644-1 - Altitude HD Game-Only RSN
645-1 - FSN Rocky Mountain HD Game-Only RSN
646-1 - FSN Utah HD Game-Only RSN
647-1 - FSN Midwest HD 720p Game-Only RSN
648-1 - FSN Midwest Alternate HD Game-Only RSN
649-1 - FSN Arizona HD Game-Only RSN
651-1 - FSN Northwest HD Game-Only RSN
652 - FSN West HD 720p
653 - FSN Prime Ticket HD 720p
654-1 - FSN Bay Area HD Game-Only RSN
669-1 - RSNaHD Game-Only RSN
718 thru 726 NFL (9) Sunday Ticket HD (part-time, non-D10, MPEG2)
752-1 thru 763-1 (6) NBA League Pass HD (part-time, possibly re-map of D10 RSN's?)
764-1 thru 776-1 (13) NHL Center Ice HD (part-time, possibly re-map of D10 RSN's?)

- Craig


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

enjoy

http://www.cnet.com/4520-7874_1-5108854-5.html


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

milominderbinder said:


> Here is the list as of a couple weeks ago:
> 
> Local/80/81 - CBS HD 1080i
> Local/82/83 - NBC HD 1080i
> ...


Missing the 2 disney channels think it is Toon disney and Disney HD. In addtion a couple of those channels are only available if you have the 4.99 a month addition to the 9.99 HD package.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

sjberra said:


> Missing the 2 disney channels think it is Toon disney and Disney HD. In addtion a couple of those channels are only available if you have the 4.99 a month addition to the 9.99 HD package.


Which is probably because it was a list posted from last year. The splinter of UHD and HDNM into a premium tier was made just about that time, and 86-89 have moved to the 300's since then as well, not to mention the launch of a few new channels (also, there really is no longer a $9.99 "HD package", all HD other than that in a separate tier is not "packaged", and the $9.99 is an "access" fee to any and all HD, including those that you actually do have to buy as part of a package--I know, it has about the same ultimate effect as the "package" that it replaced, it just conveniently works out better for DTV to pick our pockets a bit easier).

www.whereishd.com is fairly current, while not perfect, although I disagree with some of their percentages of HD, and even they include a disclaimer for the ridiculous claim that TBS and TNT have "100% HD".


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

TyroneShoes said:


> Which is probably because it was a list posted from last year. The splinter of UHD and HDNM into a premium tier was made just about that time, and 86-89 have moved to the 300's since then as well, not to mention the launch of a few new channels (also, there really is no longer a $9.99 "HD package", all HD other than that in a separate tier is not "packaged", and the $9.99 is an "access" fee to any and all HD, including those that you actually do have to buy as part of a package--I know, it has about the same ultimate effect as the "package" that it replaced, it just conveniently works out better for DTV to pick our pockets a bit easier).
> 
> www.whereishd.com is fairly current, while not perfect, although I disagree with some of their percentages of HD, and even they include a disclaimer for the ridiculous claim that TBS and TNT have "100% HD".


From the quoted post

"Here is the list as of a couple weeks ago:"


----------

